

The end of the [UK] net as we know it: Paying for the fast lane - trotsky
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/features/364573/the-end-of-the-net-as-we-know-it

======
rlpb
"Net neutrality" isn't really going to be a problem in the UK, since the
incumbent (BT) is required to sell just the last mile bandwidth to other ISPs
and we have a choice of many ISPs to provide the backhaul. I can simply use an
ISP that doesn't mess about.

See this post from the owner of a small, highly technically clued ISP:
<http://revk.www.me.uk/2010/11/two-speed-internet.html>

In the US, AIUI the problem is that there is a last mile monopoly in most
places that _includes_ Internet backhaul, so competition doesn't work.

